# Some engines I have, please let me know if you would like to see more



## chipstractor (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Stan (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome to the board and great looking engines. I am sure everyone would be happy to see more.
Stan


----------



## Brass_Machine (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice! Very cool first post. I would recommend starting a post for each engine with videos, pictures and as much details on them as possible! 

Welcome to the club.

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Aug 18, 2008)

Chipster...
In a word.... Impressive!! I've really got to add a hit an miss to my collection one of these days. I visit Denton NC for their Old Time Threshermen's Reunion where there are literally hundreds of them running in camp sites all over the grounds. Quite a site and sound experience.

Steve 

Steve


----------



## chipstractor (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Here is a little background about the engines...

I have turned some of the flywheels, and milled some of the castings, but I must admit the engines are the creations of my neighbor. :bow:

A veteran of the "Antique Power" shows, my neighbor began to have troubles lugging around the old iron as he aged. Thus he began his home shop to create engines that were more managable to move around.

All are made from stock metals with the exception gears and sometimes the cranks. The castings are of his own design.

I found the butter churn in a crawl space, cleaned it up, and showed it to my engine building friend. Several weeks later I had an engine to run it with.

I have over 15 of these . If encouraged I will try and find the time to post more of them.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM chipstractor 

We love pictures and videos are even better!

Of course we want to see more! 

Rick


----------



## chipstractor (Aug 21, 2008)

I took Brass_machine suggestion and started some other threads. I have too many for a thread for each one so I am going with a thread per style.

I am curious if any other members have seen any engines that look like they could be made by the same man. It would be interesting to hear of there whereabouts and see pictures.


----------



## Stan (Aug 21, 2008)

I do a little work with a museum and I have lots of engine pictures. Here are a couple of examples that might be of interest. I expect to be there on Labor Day weekend and if you want more pictures let me know.


----------



## chipstractor (Aug 24, 2008)

Stan,
 Thanks for the pictures. I really like to hear the big ones run. I do like the small ones since I can run them without so much effort.


----------

